# Mal wieder Bock auf Ego Shooter



## 2boon4you (21. Mai 2008)

Hab kein bock mehr auf MMORPGs  und möcht mal wieder nen guten Multiplayer Ego Shooter spielen..
Da jedoch Warrock schon so verkommen ist möcht ich fragen ob ihr gute Free Ego Shooter kennt die ähnlichkeit mit der Warrock Beta haben oder auch noch einige Zeit danach?

MfG Colaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (21. Mai 2008)

Gratis hab ich keine Ahnung, aber Team Fortress 2 ist definitiv sein Geld wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (21. Mai 2008)

Warsow ist ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (21. Mai 2008)

Americas Army

Da kannste dich auch gleich verpflichten und dir im Iraq von Fanatisten die Birne wegballern lassen.

Gutes Game


----------



## Minastirit (21. Mai 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Americas Army
> 
> Da kannste dich auch gleich verpflichten und dir im Iraq von Fanatisten die Birne wegballern lassen.
> 
> Gutes Game



i loled

geiles 2d shootergame: soldat *g*
cs vs bots findest du bei google auch zu tausenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..  hab nix gesagt

ehm ansonsten gibts sone ut in comic style mal suchen ob ichs find

edit meint:
das hier hab ich in mienen links gefunden
http://www.projectlan.de/news,1,1084.htm -> http://www.warmongergame.com/ <-- download .. ist free
ahja und http://www.winsoftware.de/ego-shooter,158.htm <-- gibts 20 games die alle geil sind (naja ok die meisten) alle gratis

hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ahja beim 3ten link ist auch gleich das was ich meinte http://www.winsoftware.de/world-of-padman,158,36986.htm <-- world of padman echt n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (21. Mai 2008)

Hitman Blood money gibts grad in der spiele pyramide. Fand ich toll und ist als shooter spielbar. Far Cry auch Spielepyramide. Serious Sam 2 is auch gewohnt witzig (Zombie Broker, wtf?).
Oder halt das neue Call of Duty, wofür du halt löhnen müsstest.

Grüße


----------



## Nevad (21. Mai 2008)

> ehm ansonsten gibts sone ut in comic style mal suchen ob ichs find


Ich glaube du meinst Warsow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (21. Mai 2008)

Warmonger sieht gut aus das probier ich mal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke fürn Tipp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (21. Mai 2008)

Demnächst kommt Battelfield Heroes raus.

Dieser Trailer erklärt das Ganze ganz gut. ;]
"It's free. That means, you don't have to download it on BitTorrent."


----------



## Minastirit (21. Mai 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Demnächst kommt Battelfield Heroes raus.
> 
> Dieser Trailer erklärt das Ganze ganz gut. ;]
> "It's free. That means, you don't have to download it on BitTorrent."



och nicht runterladen menno -.- so richtig gratis machts ja gar kein spass *g*

klingt lustig need: D


----------



## DarkSaph (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn du auch etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen willst und einen entsprechenden PC hast, empfehl ich dir UT3.


----------



## Artenus (21. Mai 2008)

Wie wärs mit Good old Enemy territory <3


----------



## Minastirit (21. Mai 2008)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Wenn du auch etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen willst und einen entsprechenden PC hast, empfehl ich dir UT3.



er sucht gratis ^^
naja crysis ut2003 und bf sind alle geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur crysis macht erst ab 50fps fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das ist sogar bei mienem pc schwer .. ohne auf quali zu verzichten^^


----------



## 2boon4you (23. Mai 2008)

Crysis und UT3 hab ich bereits..machen jedoch nur ein bruchteil vom spaß der Warrock Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buddits (23. Mai 2008)

Warrock kann ich ganz gut empfehlen. Ist ein wenig die Battlefield. Macht spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (24. Mai 2008)

Ist zwar kostenpflichtig, aber mit Battlefield und Half life 1/2 bist du in Sachen Mods sehr gut bedient. Da gibs viel Abwechslung! Natürlich sind die halt alle Gratis, du brauchst nur ein orginal Spiel.
Half life 1 besonders ist ja mittlerweile sehr billig erhältlich.

Und der beste gratis Shooter ist definitiv Warsow. Da braucht man echt ne Menge Skill, aber in Sachen e-sport läuft da echt viel.


----------



## Topperharly (24. Mai 2008)

gute shooter???

bioshock, farcry, crysis, bf2, Rainbow six vegas, rainbow six vegas 2, SoF (egal welcher/, serious sam, half life 2, episode 1 und 2 (hl2), posta....Postbote 2, turok, starship troopers, battlefield 1942, battlefield vietnam, hellgate london, max payne 2, (gut is kein egoshooter), sniper, übersolider, MoH airborne, jericho, s.t.a.l.k.e.r., stranglehold, call of duty 4, doom 3, UT III, timeshift, enemy territory: quake wars, quake 4, counter strike source... so hab mal ein paar genant die ich auf der platte (nur shooter)  hab^^ 1000 gb ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kosten zwar was *hust hust* aber es lohnt sich eigentlich^^


----------

